# Opinions needed on Lake Data.



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I am a believer in doing homework before I go fishing. If anything, it can at least make me feel like I am fishing when I am not, like when at work (on break of course!). I like to look up the conditions such as water levels, temps, winds etc..

While all of this info has been available for a long time, it has always been scattered between multiple, hard to navigate sites. You could never get the big picture on one page until now.

I am developing a site that migrates several different data sources into one. The first BETA page is ready for use. I decided to start with my favorite lake, Berlin. I will expand to other lakes if folks find this useful.

http://mylakeinfo.com/oh/berlin/berlin.php

In one glance you will see all the available information for that particular lake including:

Water Level (with 7 day trend chart and graph)
Buoy Water Subsurface Temps every 3 feet (with color chart)
Dam Outflow Temp (with 12 hour trend and buoy matching color)
Dam Outflow CFS (with 12 hour trend)
Upstream Feed Temp (with 12 hour trend and buoy matching color)
Upstream Feed CFS (with 1 and 12 hour trend)
Air Temp (with 1 and 12 hour trend)
Air Pressure (with 1 and 12 hour trend)
Wind Speed
Wind Direction (with animated lake map overlay)
Animated Weather Radar
10 Day Extended Forecast (with Temp/Wind/Precip/Conditions)
Sunset/Sunrise Times
Moon Phase

Let me know what you think. If I find that people are using this, I will add West Branch and Skeeter next.

Thanks!


----------



## jojo400jk (Feb 4, 2012)

I like it. Are you going to be doing this with other lakes?


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes, the next two I will do are West Branch (Kirwan) and Mosquito, but only after I am convinced that others will use it and find it useful. I built this for my own use originally and since I only fish Berlin for the most part, that is the water I chose to use.

But I can convert this to pretty much any data providing body of water including all USACE controlled lakes and more.


----------



## jojo400jk (Feb 4, 2012)

I know I will be using it. Where do you get your data exactly? I also like to go to presque isle bay on lake Erie and I can't find anything for current water temps up there


----------



## jojo400jk (Feb 4, 2012)

I know I will be using it. Where do you get your data exactly? I also like to go to presque isle bay on lake Erie and I can't find anything for current water temps up there


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

The data is sourced from the National Weather Service (radar), US Army Corps of Engineers (buoy data), USGS (temps and flows), and the Weather Underground (weather data).


----------



## Jeph03 (Mar 24, 2017)

that looks awesome! thanks for compiling all of that. I'm sure it will be a big help. Now if you can add a fish locator to that site I would pay a subscription!


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Berlin for me too. that is awesome! thanks for your work 
Definatly sums it up 
Great job!


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

You did an awesome job on this!!


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Excellent work...


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I like it. Wish it was a little easier to see on my phone, but I can find the info I'm looking for. I don't know how long it took you to do this but you did a fine job. I have always gone to three or four different sites trying to find this info, and you took it all and put it on one page. THANKS A LOT!


----------



## jojo400jk (Feb 4, 2012)

louisvillefisherman said:


> The data is sourced from the National Weather Service (radar), US Army Corps of Engineers (buoy data), USGS (temps and flows), and the Weather Underground (weather data).[/QUO


----------



## jojo400jk (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for that info


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Bprice1031 said:


> I like it. Wish it was a little easier to see on my phone, but I can find the info I'm looking for.


Thanks for the input. Help me on that point a bit. How did you end up using the page on your phone? Did you pinch and zoom to look at the different objects etc? 

And if I could ask one other thing, how would you prefer the data on your mobile device? Perhaps vertical and simple scroll down (instead of zoom?).

My idea was to be able to see all the data points on the screen at once (obviously on destop/laptop screen). This may not be practical on a mobile device so perhaps a different version (switchable of course) for phones/pads etc.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I would use it!


----------



## Jeph03 (Mar 24, 2017)

just out of curiosity, why do the buoy temps show mid 50s for water temp when the input and output are significantly lower? I just wanted to know what I am looking at on here.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Thanks for the input. Help me on that point a bit. How did you end up using the page on your phone? Did you pinch and zoom to look at the different objects etc?
> 
> And if I could ask one other thing, how would you prefer the data on your mobile device? Perhaps vertical and simple scroll down (instead of zoom?).
> 
> My idea was to be able to see all the data points on the screen at once (obviously on destop/laptop screen). This may not be practical on a mobile device so perhaps a different version (switchable of course) for phones/pads etc.


Yes I did the pinch and zoom. I think that scrolling down to see the maps and charts separately is a fine idea. My smart phone is relatively small in comparison to a lot of others that I see people carring. Either way it nice to find all that info in one place.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeph03 said:


> just out of curiosity, why do the buoy temps show mid 50s for water temp when the input and output are significantly lower?


Right next to the buoy temp chart you will see a notice. It says:

"Buoy data is offline November through April"

Unfortunately, USACE removes the buoys for the winter as the ice would destroy them. At the bottom of the chart you will find the last update stamp. It is reading 2016-11-07 09:00 which is the day they pulled them out. They should be dropping it back in any day now.

The time stamp and notice will change when they do.


----------



## Jeph03 (Mar 24, 2017)

ahhh ok. that makes sense. sorry if that was a stupid question. thanks again for the page. I will definitely be keeping an eye on that for updates.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

WOW, that is good stuff. Would make a great app. w/an entry being the lake of choice.


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

I think that's great!! I would certainly use it for West Branch! This would help many of us who don't get out as much as we'd like keep track of conditions.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Did Berlin really drop 38.76 inches in the 12 hours?

Lots of good info. Mosquito, West Branch and Ladue would be nice. GREAT JOB!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Did Berlin really drop 38.76 inches in the 12 hours?


No, sorry. It actually rose 1/10 of an inch in 12 hours today. I was working on the data handler and it caused a temporary issue with the historical portion of the water level. It has since recovered now that it did its hourly data refresh routine.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

No doubt this information can be helpful. You've compiled some useful information.

Personally, when I use a radar map if conditions are changing; I always zoom in tight and use the history as well to see what the recent conditions have been at the lake in the part of the lake I'm going to fish. The multi-state view doesn't help so well for the historical view since your wanting to look at a far smaller area. Can you provide a zoom for the radar map?

To my thinking that's more useful than what the weather _"may" _be like in the coming hours. Ohio weather so often changes in its expected directional path , as well as the expected weather pattern.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Sweet! Very nicely done. I not only would use it, I already have! Can you do Portage Lakes or is that body of water not covered by your sources?


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Excellent! I have a huge appreciation for this info since I'm sort of a newbie to the inland lake scene in this area. It's almost like a cheat sheet, or similar to one of those miniature play charts that a quarterback wears on his arm during the game. 
Thanks for all your hard work, and especially for sharing it with us.


----------



## Matt R (Jun 26, 2015)

Awesome job! I have all those sites bookmarked, but this brings them all together. One for West Branch would be great! Thank you!!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Buick Riviera said:


> Sweet! Very nicely done. I not only would use it, I already have! Can you do Portage Lakes or is that body of water not covered by your sources?


Unfortunately there is not much data available for PLX. The only bit that I can access is the flow rate out of the gate at north end of Long Lake channel on the west side of State Route 93. That doesn't tell much of a story.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Ruminator said:


> No doubt this information can be helpful. You've compiled some useful information.
> ...
> Can you provide a zoom for the radar map?
> ...


Yes, I am sure I can find a better radar map. That was just one that I was able to come up with real quick. I will spend some time on a better one when I do my next version soon.


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you, Sir. That is really helpful and very easy to see everything on my phone.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

This is awesome. Very well done. If you had a way to source and add current topographic maps it would be amazing.


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I am a believer in doing homework before I go fishing. If anything, it can at least make me feel like I am fishing when I am not, like when at work (on break of course!). I like to look up the conditions such as water levels, temps, winds etc..
> 
> While all of this info has been available for a long time, it has always been scattered between multiple, hard to navigate sites. You could never get the big picture on one page until now.
> 
> ...


Good stuff, we will be using for sure


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

excellent stuff! Nice job


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

CaptainFishpond said:


> This is awesome. Very well done. If you had a way to source and add current topographic maps it would be amazing.


Are to referring to depth contour maps?


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Are to referring to depth contour maps?


Yes indeed


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

CaptainFishpond said:


> This is awesome. Very well done. If you had a way to source and add current topographic maps it would be amazing.


I updated the page and added a section to view the Navionics contour map for Berlin.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I updated the page and added a section to view the Navionics contour map for Berlin.


very good job
you could ad pressure chart,last 24 hours,every hour you can read on scale,botom scale hours,right scale pressure reading.
I like chart simple to read.

thanks


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

That is truly useful and I commend you on your effort to share with the rest of us!!!! Since you left Milton for Berlin there are few more for me to catch now as well. Perhaps you would do this for Milton also. Thanks in advance


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Awesome. Looks great!


----------



## AJS (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you for your time, effort, and sharing with others. I use all of this data on a daily basis, having it all on one page at the click of a button is great. Thank you.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Update:

USACE dropped the buoys in today so the subsurface temp readouts are live. I believe they update every 6 hours.

As of this post, the water temp is at 50 degrees all the way down to 34 feet where it drops to the mid 40's. I believe the intake for the dam outflow is around that depth so that may influence it some.

Enjoy!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I am a believer in doing homework before I go fishing. If anything, it can at least make me feel like I am fishing when I am not, like when at work (on break of course!). I like to look up the conditions such as water levels, temps, winds etc..
> 
> While all of this info has been available for a long time, it has always been scattered between multiple, hard to navigate sites. You could never get the big picture on one page until now.
> 
> ...


Don't know exactly how I can help. But, it is clear to me that your data collection is very detailed and will be very useful to me in the coming months as Berlin is one of my favorites as well. Congrats on a job well done job! If I may be of any assistance, please email at: [email protected]


----------

